
Version control for Photoshop and Sketch files - elliottrisby
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/trunk-4
======
elliottrisby
Trunk is re-inventing the way designers collaborate by automating Git
branching, pull requests and merging for design files. Trunk currently
supports both Sketch and Photoshop files.

